# Cody needs good thoughts



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody, our rescue springer, has had issues off and on with lameness. Last year had a ruptured disc in his back which was really scary but healed without surgery. A few weeks ago before we went to Nashville he started with a pronouced limp in his lt front leg. Took him to the vet and, just like a kid, bythe time we got there, he wasn't limping. The vet manipulated it all around, watched him walk, etc and said it was slightly tender in his shoulder and that we should keep him quiet and just watch it. He had been fine since..... until Saturday. He's been limping off and on, sometimes better than others. Occassionally he is non-weight bearing. He still wants to get up and go with the others and it's been hard to keep him from running out the back door. I've gone to keeping him leashed and with me. The vet is not in today but we have an appt first thing in the am. Please send some good thoughts. BTW, the vet doesn't want him on any steroids or pain relief meds because of his history of autoimmune anemia.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You got it. He is a special little guy. Any dog that can go into remission with AIHA is special.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh poor little guy!! He will surely have good thoughts coming from our way! It's gotta suck to have pain and not be able to do anything about it... even temporarily!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear he's not feeling himself. Good thoughts and prayers haeded your way.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sending thoughts and prayers from Missouri


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am sorry he is in pain! I hope it heals up quickly, poor boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. it sure helps to have friends share the burden. Tomorrow morning can't com soon enough for my little momma's boy. Right now he's sleeping behind me on the bed ( which I lifted him onto...... I'll need the pain pills before long).


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers coming your way. And I know about the pain pills. There was a time I was carrying my last golden up and down the stairs. Doesn't take long to feel my age. Hang in there.


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:kiss: :wave:  Love and Healing coming your way x x:wavey:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Poor little guy - my dad's got a springer - i know how hard it is to get them to take it easy.

Hope he feels better really quickly.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts being sent Cody's way from me and Jester in NJ..........


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear Cody's not feeling up to par. Sending prayers and good wishes his way . .


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Good Vibrations headed your way!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh poor cody............. sending you some prayer's from Illinois.

Debbie & mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers from Florida for Cody and you at the vets visit tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, good luck tomorrow at the vet, sending prayers from Ohio.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just got the Codester back from the vet. After giving him a good exam, he really thought the best way to go for him was some non-steroidal pain relief med..... prevacox. He explained how hard and time consuming it is to get shoulders to heal. And because of his AIHA history, they definately don't want to use steroids unless absolutely necessary and they don't want to have to anesthetize him for x-rays unless this latest regiman doesn't work. He really doesn't think we'd see anything on x-ray anyway. And of course, he's to be sedentary ( what IS that for a springer???). I came home feeling better and after a mostly worry filled, sleepless night, I think Cody & I will def. be taking a nap today. Its times like these ( and esp with a special needs guy) that it's really a great feeling to trust your vet. Thanks all for your kind words and thoughts.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry that I missed this post yesterday! I"m still going to pray for yall and hope that Cody heals soon. I'm so glad to hear that you feel confidant in your vet too. Thanks for the update and keep us posted on Cody!


Tiffany


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yup, it's time for cuddles on the bed. That will do a world of good for the two of you. I'm thinking of you.


----------

